# W: GKTerm Tabards



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I know this is a long shot, but I need 6 tabards from the Grey Knight Terminator sprue. Of course, only one comes per box, so this might take me a while.

I have a decent collection of bits and pieces, some Chaos, some Imperial Guard, some from the Dark Angel upgrades (including assault cannons!), etc etc. Lots of High Elf bits, too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think you have more chance of braiding fog


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

*if you wanna buy some...*

here's an ebay link for the bit

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grey-Knights-Te...704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb6ce6ae0


----------

